# Employment Interview Notice - CO I



## ssk012 (Feb 17, 2013)

I received a letter from HRD regarding an employment interview notice for a CO I. I am directed to report to HR on or before a later date in February. I have a question though about deferring an appointment. At this point in time, it may not be the right time for me to accept the interview and begin the process. If I defer this notice, does this mean that my name will be removed and I will not be considered for future appointment (if they keep the current list and do not offer another exam prior in the mean time)?

I would definitely like to begin the process for this position however, as a recent college graduate who began working full time shortly after graduation, I am in a bind at my current job. Having been there barely six months, and reviews approaching very soon, I know that it is a difficult process to get an employment offer as a CO as well as other agencies, and I would hate to put my current job in jeopardy if I was not offered employment at this point in time. I know that the DOC will contact my current employer and I do not want my manager to see me as someone who has only been there a short period time, and wants out. For these reasons, this is why I am contemplating not accepting an interview at this point in time and waiting until I am in my current position a little while longer.

I would appreciate any advice anyone has, or recommendations from anyone who has been in a similar situation. Thanks.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

If the DOC job is the one you want, my opinion is that you're crazy to give up the current shot to not piss off the job that you seemingly admit is only temporary. I appreciate your work ethic and that you want to make a good impression, but if the DOC is the job you want, take the interview. If you get to backgrounds, explain to your BI what your concerns are and explain to your employer that they may get contacted and that you value your employment but that this is an opportunity you had to take. Good luck!!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Your going to pass on a CAREER you want, for a temporary job?......


----------



## ssk012 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks, appreciate your input. Does anyone know what will happen when I report to HRD? I mean, am I reporting to schedule my interview, begin the employment application or what? I am not assigned to a specific date or time it simply states report prior to this date.

Also, it has a rank next to my name? Is this an overall ranking or something else?


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hopefully one of the DOC guys will chime in, we have several here. I believe you're appearing to sign the list indicating you're interest in continuing the process.


----------



## ssk012 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for your help. Any of the DOC guys, I am assuming that if I sign the list and then some where along the lines withdraw my candidacy this will hurt future attempts to get on?

Then again, if I sign the list it is not an automatic that I am offered and interview and may be passed. I believe that I will go for it now, why waste my time in a job I do not like when this is a move I would like to make. 

Please correct me if my assumptions are incorrect. Thanks.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

maybe one of the younger guys can clear this up, but as csauce mentioned sounds like your just signing a card to accept the job. then comes the all the other stuff like the PT, interview, drug test ,etc.

with the job market the way it is best to jump on a gig with good pay and bennies, plus you start the pension clock should you decide to jump to the PD or Fire.

don't know what your current job is, but you have to look down the road. someday you'll be old like me


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

yeah, checked with one of the newer guys and that's about it. sign up, take the PT and drug test, interview with a investigator, then come back for the psych test and find out if you get the job.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

ssk012 said:


> Thanks, appreciate your input. Does anyone know what will happen when I report to HRD? I mean, am I reporting to schedule my interview, begin the employment application or what? I am not assigned to a specific date or time it simply states report prior to this date.
> 
> Also, it has a rank next to my name? Is this an overall ranking or something else?


1st thing is start running.

2nd thing is go to hr in Norfolk and sign the list.

3rd. Wait for the call for the pt and interview.

Your crazy to pass up a chance if this is what you want to do, you never know when the hiring spigot is going to dry up.

Goodluck

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 19eleven (Feb 21, 2013)

I also received this letter. I just got back from Norfolk a few hours ago, just about everyone there had the same rank number as me. I am trying not to get my hopes up too muuch about this opportunity as I do not know what my chances are at getting an interview. Does anyone have an idea of how many interview notices they sent out?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

pahapoika said:


> plus you start the pension clock should you decide to jump to the PD or Fire.


That can't be overstated.

When I was hired FT police, my decision came down to 2 job offers, one with a private university campus PD, and the other a public authority police. I went with the public job, rolled all my time over when I got hired by my current city PD, and now I can retire almost 6 years sooner than if I took the private job.

That wasn't my motivation back then (no 22 year-old is thinking about retirement), but I'm thankful every day that I made the decision I did.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> That can't be overstated.
> 
> When I was hired FT police, my decision came down to 2 job offers, one with a private university campus PD, and the other a public authority police. I went with the public job, rolled all my time over when I got hired by my current city PD, and now I can retire almost 6 years sooner than if I took the private job.
> 
> That wasn't my motivation back then (no 22 year-old is thinking about retirement), but I'm thankful every day that I made the decision I did.


yup, was just repeating something you had mentioned in a previous thread 

some kids don't wanna listen, but after a long career they'll know exactly what your talking about.


----------



## 19eleven (Feb 21, 2013)

To the contrary I am already thinking about retirement and pension and I am 22! hahaha I just really hope this pulls through.


----------



## fakecop (Aug 5, 2011)

19eleven said:


> I also received this letter. I just got back from Norfolk a few hours ago, just about everyone there had the same rank number as me. I am trying not to get my hopes up too muuch about this opportunity as I do not know what my chances are at getting an interview. Does anyone have an idea of how many interview notices they sent out?


The DOC sucks, I wouldn't even bother. You can't get into a facility with an unceiled bottle of water, only 8 ounces of coffee allowed, and they wand their own guys. If you get caught with a cellphone you are escorted off of the property and fired... fuck that.


----------



## 19eleven (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a few friends that work for DOC. Sounds like a good gig to me.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

fakecop said:


> The DOC sucks, I wouldn't even bother. You can't get into a facility with *an unceiled bottle of water*, only 8 ounces of coffee allowed, and they wand their own guys. If you get caught with a cellphone you are escorted off of the property and fired... fuck that.


 A what kind of bottle of water? WTF?


----------



## ssk012 (Feb 17, 2013)

He means an opened bottle. They're all security means. And I believe it's 20oz not 8.


----------



## fakecop (Aug 5, 2011)

unsealed... my bad spelling/grammer doesn't change how much the DOC sucks


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah. Jobs totally suck.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

the DOC does suck because it's run by social workers aka case workers.

they love inmates and hate officers. most if not all management is hired from the case worker pool so you get the idea where things are at.

however $31 an hour ( 7 years to max out ), group 4 retirement and bennies eases the pain somewhat.

do your 20 and leave with 50% retirement. go to night school the last couple years for x-ray tech, HVAC, etc. keep making dough and collecting the pension.

and if your really ambitious and thinking about retirement get some rank while doing your time. guys are promoted now strictly on test grades.

good at taking tests ? you may be the next Sgt or Lt. 

not the best system, but there it is.


----------



## cal1nu (Dec 17, 2007)

fakecop said:


> The DOC sucks, I wouldn't even bother. You can't get into a facility with an unceiled bottle of water, only 8 ounces of coffee allowed, and they wand their own guys. If you get caught with a cellphone you are escorted off of the property and fired... fuck that.


I also received a letter from HRD regarding an employment interview notice for a CO I. I am directed to report to HR in Norfolk before 3/1. Will I be screened and wanded for prohibited items at a security entrance before entering HR to sign the list? I would like to know and prepare ahead of time so I won't bring my cellphone, metal objects, and not wear steel toe shoes when I go there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

fakecop said:


> The DOC sucks, I wouldn't even bother. You can't get into a facility with an unceiled bottle of water, only 8 ounces of coffee allowed, and they wand their own guys. If you get caught with a cellphone you are escorted off of the property and fired... fuck that.


Every job has its bad aspects. If I had a dollar for every time a cop from a different department (or even civilians) has told me how great my job is, or that we have the best contract in the state, I wouldn't have to work details.

I'd love to have them actually work there for a week, and then see if they have the same opinion.


----------



## fakecop (Aug 5, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Every job has its bad aspects. If I had a dollar for every time a cop from a different department (or even civilians) has told me how great my job is, or that we have the best contract in the state, I wouldn't have to work details.
> 
> I'd love to have them actually work there for a week, and then see if they have the same opinion.


Imagine your job with no details, locked in a prison for an entire shift, dealing with a shitload of assholes all day long, and have the most liberal administration imaginable... trust me, your job is better.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

fakecop said:


> Imagine your job with no details, locked in a prison for an entire shift, dealing with a shitload of assholes all day long, and have the most liberal administration imaginable... trust me, your job is better.


DOC has tons of OT, and the CO's very rarely are wet or cold. Trust me, I would have traded places with a CO in a second the Friday night of the Blizzard of 2013.

Like I said, each job has its good and bad aspects.


----------

